
Show HN: Robocop – Automated code reviews on GitHub - siddharthkp
http://robocop.siddharthkp.com/
======
sentientsearch
[https://github.com/siddharthkp/robocop](https://github.com/siddharthkp/robocop)

~~~
siddharthkp
Yep, you can choose clone my repo and host it yourself :)

------
rwz
There's already [https://houndci.com/](https://houndci.com/).

How's your product different?

~~~
siddharthkp
You can add your custom tasks, any additions/patterns can be added. That's
what makes it different than just enforcing a styleguide.

------
detaro
_CPU Limit Reached

You are seeing this page because website has reached CPU usage limit of the
server, and it was temporarily disabled._

~~~
siddharthkp
Ouch! Need a bigger server then. Try now.

